# Removing Carpet.



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone ever remove the carpeting out of the MAIN floor area. DW wants to get rid of carpet there and just have the hardwood looking linoleum underneath.

Anyone know what is under there? Any concerns in ripping it out? I assume I will have a "staple line" at least.

Guess I could get some pics to better explain if necessary.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Anyone ever remove the carpeting out of the MAIN floor area. DW wants to get rid of carpet there and just have the hardwood looking linoleum underneath.
> 
> Anyone know what is under there? Any concerns in ripping it out? I assume I will have a "staple line" at least.
> 
> ...


I've noticed most all trailers with slides have carpet on the area that get's covered by the slide. I think this is just so the slide rides on the carpet (it would probably scratch up the linoleum). That would be my only concern...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I noticed that many RV's are built with the vinyl floor everywhere when the camper is made. They will then insert all the components, cabinets, etc.. on top of it to avoid doing any trimming around things. I suspect that it's also seen as a good water barrier between the inside of the camper and the wood floor below.

You may already have some vinyl under there. Otherwise it's probably just plywood which could easily be prepared for vinyl.

Good Luck!

PS: My Outback does not have carpet under the slide area and the vinyl floor is not damaged from it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

California Jim said:


> I noticed that many RV's are built with the vinyl floor everywhere when the camper is made. They will then insert all the components, cabinets, etc.. on top of it to avoid doing any trimming around things. You may already have some vinyl under there. Otherwise it's probably just plywood which could easily be prepared for vinyl.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> PS: My Outback does not have carpet under the slide area and is not damaged from it.


I guess I was referring to the flush floor slides. Our OB didn't have carpet under the slide area, but on the 5'er (and other's I've seen with flush floor slides), the slide literally rides up onto the carpet.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Anyone ever remove the carpeting out of the MAIN floor area. DW wants to get rid of carpet there and just have the hardwood looking linoleum underneath.
> 
> Anyone know what is under there? Any concerns in ripping it out? I assume I will have a "staple line" at least.
> 
> ...


I've noticed most all trailers with slides have carpet on the area that get's covered by the slide. I think this is just so the slide rides on the carpet (it would probably scratch up the linoleum). That would be my only concern...
[/quote]
Neither the old 25rss nor our current 28krs has carpetting under the slide...and the linoleum has remained unscratched (it has even survived the dog feet!!)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Great points. I appreciate all the help and opinions. Gonna chat with my local dealer about the slide on the carpet. Make sure 5ers aren't different for some reason and need the carpet to make sliding easier or prevent tearing up floor underneath. DW really wants it gone.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

From what I've seen of manufacturing pictures, plant pictures, etc. the first thing they do to the frame is put a floor on the entire thing, then build carpet, cabinets, furniture, walls, etc. onto that. Confirm that previous description and belief you almost certainly have the same floor under the carpeting anyway.

Having said that, I would imagine it won't come up easy and you'd end up with some damaged flooring.

My 31RQS has carpet both on and under the slide. I really don't think it "rides" on the floor though, and if anything it would probably only scratch the last few inches as it settled into the full out position.


----------



## Volkster305 (Jun 23, 2021)

Looking for updates...


----------

